# Heart Broken



## Mandy Loeza (Sep 26, 2003)

Two weeks ago we were having dinner with my beloved Mandy sitting by the table hoping some food would drop off on to the floor. Suddenly she struggled to get up from the floor. When she did, she couldn't quite get her footing. After being able to stand she started running into the kitchen cabinets and walls. We instantly knew she had suddenly gone blind. We took her into the bedroom and tried talking to her but with no response from her, she had also gone deaf. I tried comforting her by petting her and holding her again with no response from her, she had lost her sense of touch and smell.

We immediately took her to the vet who informed us she had suffered a severe brain impairment and had lost all her senses. We had no choice but to lead her to the rainbow.

As I type my tears are falling, she was my best friend for 10 years. While I miss her dearly every day, I know she's in a better place. I just wish the pain of losing her would subside. RIP my beautiful baby.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. There is nothing more to say. This is so sad.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

It is so difficult to loose your best and most loyal friend. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How incredibly sad. I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Mandy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Mandy


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

so sorry for your loss of Mandy.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

So sorry for you


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge precious Mandy run free. :rip:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your Mandy. She will surely be waiting for you.
Sheilah


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is unbelievably sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Run free, Mandy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't imagine your heart break. So sorry...


----------



## Shadoesmom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to loss a beloved part of your family. We lost our Bandit the end of July. I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It is never easy and it's even harder when it is so sudden. Your girl will be waiting on the other side of the bridge for you one day. Until then keep all those good memories alive. Hugs:hugs:

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Mandy Loeza (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks to all for the comforting words and thoughts.


----------

